# 16month may have thrush



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi Jeanette

Siobhan has started scratching down below, I am worried this may be thrush.

Can I give her canesten? if not what can I give her?

Suz


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Suz, 

I think babies and small children need special cream from the DR's if they have thrush, My little god daughter used to get it all the time and had a funny yellowy creamy coloured cream from her DR.

You probably wont be able to get to a DR today but do you have any chemists open nearby? You could ask them what they think and see if they have anything behind the counter to use on little ones.

I definatly wouldn't put anything on it without a DR checking it first hun 

Hope you manage to get it sorted soon

Nicky x x x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Jacob had thrush when he was a newborn and I was told by the GP to use a little bit of Canestan each time I changed his nappy.

I hope this doesn't sound wierd but is she definately itching and not just 'playing'?!

Chux xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Suz

Have a word with your pharmacist re what tx is best.

Hope you are all well..still intend coming over soon  

jxx


----------

